# I211 interface does not show up.

## Kresp

I have built-in Intel I211AT NIC.

It does not appear in ifconfig in my gentoo installation.

ifconfig -a lists only lo and sit0.

dmesg shows some messages with e1000 device being recognized.

lspci says:

1e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

What am I missing? lsmod for some reason does not list any modules at all, even though some are clearly loaded - nvidia driver runs, for example.

Gentoo LiveDVD recognizes network connection fine and I can see the nic as enp30s0.

Kernel is 4.10.6.

----------

## Kresp

I noticed that difference in dmesg | grep -i intel output is that on LiveDVD first e1000 loads, then igb, and on my installation - e100, then e1000, then e1000e.

I seem to be missing this igb driver. How do I get it? eix does not find it, grepping kernel .config also does not return anything related.

----------

## cboldt

I think that NIC is in the Intel(R) 82575/82576 gigabit family, module is "igb"

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/IGB.html

Edit to add

```
│ Symbol: IGB [=n]                                                                                    

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                     

  │ Prompt: Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support 

  │   Location:                                                                                         

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                               

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                

  │         -> Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET [=y])

  │           -> Intel devices (NET_VENDOR_INTEL [=y])
```

I use `make menuconfig` to configure the kernel.  For there, the key "/" is a search function.  After getting the search function, search for "igb" - you'll be steered to the same place, sort of ...

```
 Symbol: IGB [=n]                                                                     

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                    

  │ Prompt: Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support
```

Note especially the Prompt: designation

----------

## Kresp

You are exactly right. Thanks.

 *Quote:*   

> For there, the key "/" is a search function. 

 

Now, this is going to be helpful, had no idea about this feature.

----------

## cboldt

One other thing, when you `lsmod` and see igb, see if igb is also used or part of e1000, etc.  It may be that the e1000 and similar modules are superfluous for your hardware, and that igb can do the job "standing alone."

The live CD's tend to throw everything at the hardware and see what sticks.  e1000 could well be loading unnecessarily.  You can check this with `rmmod e1000` or `modprobe -r e1000` and see if the interface disappears.

One more trick, when searching the kernel config, either use upper case, or case insensitive

```
root@hypoid-2 [4] 302 /usr/src/linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1 # zgrep IGB /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

root@hypoid-2 [4] 303 /usr/src/linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1 # zgrep -i igb /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set
```

That doesn't tell you where the option is set (or even what it is used for), but it does confirm the option exists.

----------

